# Lasell College Police Office Manager



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Police Office Manager
Institution:
*Lasell College*

Location:
Newton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/21/2018

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

The Campus Police Office Manager is a civilian position within the campus police department. The position is Monday to Friday with occasional weekend and night work required. The individual for this position must be self-motivated and customer service orientated. On a daily basis, the Office Manager works with students, faculty and staff.

*PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:* 
The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the person or persons assigned to this job. They are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities. Lasell College has the right to add or change the job responsibilities at any time.

answering routine business calls and assisting customers in person
managing department paperwork, reports and logs along with preparing department correspondence
managing all billing sent and received by the department
coordinating the college drivers program
administering ID Works, Power Campus, detail payments and Card Access
preparing and maintaining the Torch Card ID system for the whole community
preparing business A/R invoice database/Great Plains
maintaining the S2 card access database/change setting and lock/unlock scheduling
lead parking administrator
inventorying and ordering office supplies
department event liaison
other duties as assigned
*Supervisory Responsibility:* None

*MINIMUM KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*

*Minimum Education level:*

High School degree or G.E.D. Two years of occupationally specific experience or an Associate's Degree preferred. 
Computer skills: Proficiency in Microsoft Office including Excel and Word is required.

*Other Requirements of the Job:*

The Office Manager must be extremely accurate, organized, have the ability to work in a fast-paced environment, prioritize workload and be detail oriented.
Due to access to confidential and sensitive material, the office manager must be capable of being certified on the Criminal Justice Information System through a comprehensive criminal background investigation.
The position also requires the ability to work alone and closely with others as a member of a team.
*CERTIFICATION, REGISTRATION OR LICENSURE REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*
Must possess and maintain an up to date:

Valid and active license to operate motor vehicles
Any additional licenses or certifications that may be required
*Application Information*
Contact:
Employment
Lasell College

Fax:
617 243-2482

Online App. Form:
https://www.lasell.edu/discover-lasell/human-resources/employment-opportunities/staff


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Hopefully they hired back the laid off Mt Ida guys before hiring externally.


----------

